# Getting Aki a 450 gallon pond! Tankmates?



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

My Aki is a small shubunkin living in a 25 gallon tank. Did I say small? He's nearing 6-7 inches already. So I've been negotiating with mom for a while, and she agreed on a pond. However it can't be any bigger than 450. And I have to wait until Christmas. 

Since Aki likes company, I'd like to get him a friend. What can I get thats still understocking?

Also, I live in a slightly warmer climate 80* all year long. The coldest it gets here is 40* in the mornings. Do I have to still not feed them in the winter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You have to add food. Goldfish do very well with other goldfish. I am concerned with 80F they are Coldwater.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You fish will be fine I am sure. What an exciting project! I am very jealous!

Maybe add some mosquito fish, to cus down on mosquito larvae, and some more goldfish. Maybe some more of the type you have.

I personally have a soft spot for Comets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But 80F is too high. But might work. Black moors are great.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of people all over the US have summer temperatures and I am sure many of them have ponds. Around where we live in VA it is 80 degrees in summer and lots of people around here have ponds.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They said all year.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes and??? Many people have goldfish ponds in regions that stay fairly warm throughout the year, be happy that the OP is getting a great new home for their fish. Besides, if it's an in-ground pond, the deeper the water is, the cooler it will be further down so the fish should have few problems staying at a comfortable temperature


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I myself don't have any experience with ponds but one of my friends grandpa had a koi pond. He took very good care of them but at first he did not have a secure cover over them and so apparently at night, racoons came to the pond and went fishing! He woke up the next morning to find pieces of fish on the lawn (sorry for the graphicness). So put secure and strong a cover! Good luck as well!!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

To combat some of the heat problems, there is a couple things to do, and that you should do as well.

Dig the pond to a good depth. Cool water sinks, warm water raises, the further down the colder it will get, so if you have enough depth the goldfish can pick where they want to be at.
Try to have the pond in an area where the sun sin't gonna be over it all day. This will also help cut down algae. I would also add floating plants, lilies, water lettuce. Anything that will do good in a pond environment.
You can have more gold fish than 2 in that size of a pond. You could safely house 9 no problem. The best thing to do is add plants in pots at the depth they like, they will help with removing nitrates and all that good stuff.

Is the pond gonna be one of those premade ones or will you be making your own?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for agreeing temp is a problem.


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know if I'm getting a preformed one, or making my own. Though I'm probably leaning towards preformed. I don't really worry about animals coming into my yard. We have a alley cat(I dont even know whos cat that is) that always chases after birds. And my dogs are in the backyard most of the time and chase away the cat(which hates coming near my house for that reason). And I already bought this cool little machines that squirts water at whatever comes near. I'm going to use that at night and those nets you put on top of the pond. I also have a spot where it's going to be sunny half of the day and shade the other half. I was thinking of a lot of water lilies and lettece.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would put a net over it birds like to eat the animals in it so do raccoons. I would have a shallow part the goldfish cannot enter for plants and small fish. You should get those floating net boxes to grow plants in that protect them from goldfish.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I suggest not going for preformed, only because the pond liner gives so many more options regarding shapes and sizes and I am sure it might be a bit cheaper.

I think the pond liner is the most expensive item you would be paying for. If this is a DIY project, you can save on labor cost, which is normally outrageous in cost.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A 2 inch deep section would allow small fish and an ecosystem to set up.


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would put a net over it birds like to eat the animals in it so do raccoons. I would have a shallow part the goldfish cannot enter for plants and small fish. You should get those floating net boxes to grow plants in that protect them from goldfish.


The floating net boxes are a good idea, I thought I would have to replace the plants every few months. How deep should the shallow pit be?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

As far as I know, you don't feed them in the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why? I have read they live longer in ponds.


----------

